# [unfortunately solved] eth0 seems to have disappeared...

## Dr Croubie

Hi,

my laptop is a Lenovo 3000 N200, it's got (i think) a broadcom PHY for ethernet with PM965 chipset, so far i've been using the Broadcom Tigon 3 kernel module with no problems.

I use wired eth0 at work, and wireless wlan0 at home, it was working fine on friday at work.

now i get into work this morning login as root on tty, do my regular

>sh eth.sh

(which consists of:

ifconfig eth0 up

dhcpcd eth0

ping -c 3 google.com

ntpdate 0.gentoo.pool.ntp.org)

then

> emerge -uDNva world

and it gives me:

dev-libs/icu-4.4.1

app-admin/eselect-ctags-1.13

which i install, then

>kdm

to start my day's work.

i logon as my user, click on firefox, click to load up my pages, and nothing happens. i click again, and firefox crashes. i try loading firefox again and it just times out. thinking that maybe it's a problem with the 2 packages i just installed, i logout, quit kdm back to the tty, and reboot. when it boots again, i do my

> sh eth.sh

and i get:

eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such Device

also now:

> ifconfig -a

lo (etc)

wlan0 (etc)

and no eth0.

> dmesg | grep -i eth

gives nothing

> lspci

gives only usb and pci and audio and sata and Network controller: iwl4965ag (wlan0) but no ethernet port.

(sorry i can't copy/paste here, after all, the internet isn't working on my laptop, i can >> to a text file on a usb stick if anyone really wants to see the rest)

so it appears that i just don't have an ethernet port anymore, how?

I've just recompiled my kernel with a few more possible modules in for the hell of it, even though i haven't taken any modules out for ages, i'm not sure what else i can do though, updating icu and eselect wouldn't have killed anything, and the eth0 obviously worked before that to download the packages.

any ideas?Last edited by Dr Croubie on Tue Jun 15, 2010 8:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cach0rr0

tg3 built as a module, or a built-in? 

```

modprobe -v tg3; dmesg |tail -n 20

cat /proc/net/dev

```

could be something funky with udev, though, i would expect ifconfig -a to show it even still

try nuking /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and rebooting, just for grins (wont hurt anything)

----------

## Dr Croubie

all of my hardware is built as modules (don't know why, i just did for this system, my last desktop had everything inbuilt).

tried the

> modprobe -v tg3

it gave:

insmod /*/libphy.ko

insmod /*/tg3.ko

then

> dmesg | tail

gives nothing recent

> lsmod

now shows:

Module Size Used by

tg3 95503 0

libphy 13015 1 tg3

and yet still

> cat /proc/net/dev

only shows:

Interface | bytes etc

lo: 0etc

wlan0: 0etc

and no eth0 line.

i'm almost wondering if this is a hardware problem, it's not the most ruggedly-built laptop and it's already got an occasional green-line down the screen, i think from travelling on the bus every day for a year. the lights on the socket do go on when i plug it in, and again, it obviously worked when i turned it on this morning...

----------

## krinn

 *Dr Croubie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> > lspci
> 
> gives only usb and pci and audio and sata and Network controller: iwl4965ag (wlan0) but no ethernet port.
> ...

 

hardware.

Even without any driver, lspci should show it, if it doesn't appears, it's hardware.

Card might be unsloted while you've plug-in the card or disable in the bios (many bios can disable it), or just dead.

----------

## dE_logics

This happened with me when I upgraded to baselayout2. the symlinks to the devices disappeared.

You can try making the symlinks again - 

```

ls -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth0 
```

----------

## cach0rr0

 *krinn wrote:*   

>  *Dr Croubie wrote:*   
> 
> > lspci
> 
> gives only usb and pci and audio and sata and Network controller: iwl4965ag (wlan0) but no ethernet port.
> ...

 

ah man, good catch. I didn't even see him type that. 

If it ain't showing up on the PCI bus, i dont know that anything the OS can do will sort it.

----------

## Dr Croubie

yep, unfortunately i agree, calling shenanigans on the hardware. It worked when i got home after a shaky bus trip, the first thing i did when i booted was 'lspci' which showed Ethernet Controller. And it has worked since until this morning again, lspci showed nix, so i shut it down, dropped it a few times, now it's back..

sigh

*wanders off to find warranty papers...*

----------

